# Port Forwarding with Mobile broadband. . . Totally stumped!



## keysofanxiety (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello everyone! Well, as you could guess from my thread, I'm trying to forward a port in order to get a few quicker downloads. However, the broadband I'm using is T-Mobile mobile broadband, so when I search for my router in order to configure forwarding a port, T Mobile broadband does not come up as a router! 

Furthermore, when I tried to configure the IP in order for it to stay static, it simply doesn't work: I'm not too sure as to the mechanics of mobile broadband, but I suspect that due to the mechanics of mobile broadband, the IP address simply changes every time I log on. . . Therefore, even when I've configured the TCP/IP settings in the Network Connections, and saves the configuration, it always defaults back to "Obtain an IP address automatically". 

Now, I've been on countless sites on how to forward a port, but it seems that nothing is working. I admit, I'm a bit new to the whole 'port forwarding', as I've just recently purchased the internet. . . The port I use for incoming connections is not open, and I can't for the life of me figure out what to do. 

As aforementioned, Mobile Broadband does not seem to appear on any websites or programs, so I'm finding it a little tricky, to say the least, to configure the port. . . :sigh:

I've tried contacting my ISP, but they seem rather reluctant to reply. I've also put the configuration of 'Maximum bps' on the modem configuration to full, as well. Apparently, this cursed T-Mobile is a maximum speed of 3.6 Mbps, I have perfect connection, but it seems the limit of my downloading bandwidth is around about 200kB/s, (which I barely ever get anyway), and, well, lets face it, that's pretty slow :upset:

Please, if there is anything anybody could suggest, I would be more than happy to try it! I am totally desperate, and rather infuriated. 

Thank you all very much for your time reading this! I'm in a bit of a pickle, as you can probably understand!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

For what specific program are you trying to forward for?


----------



## keysofanxiety (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm trying to configure for uTorrent.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

We do not support help for P2P applications (check the forum Rules.)
Expect this thread to be locked within the next 12 hours.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's closed in slightly less than 12 hours.

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.

Closed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's closed in slightly less than 12 hours.

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.

Closed.


----------

